# small catepillars in product



## grass hopper (Oct 16, 2015)

am a little concerned about lil catplrs in trimmed weed. found more buried deep in buds this year. although a half dozen came out after trimming, while hanging, drying. i am sure there are more hiding in buds in glass jar. don't know if they will die at 65% r.h. or they are hibernating or multiplying in finished weed.  thanks


----------



## yarddog (Oct 16, 2015)

Doesn't sound good.  I wouldn't know personally.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 16, 2015)

Wherever they go they leave behind ****!  They can cause bud rot and mold to form.  Not sure how to handle it while drying, but I removed all the immediately effected areas while flowering.  The little buggers almost ruined several plants...


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 16, 2015)

That's a pitfall from not properly drying before trimming... if the flowers are dry the caterpillars will leave... I've never seen them eat dry weed  or hang around after the chop... they feed on living plants


----------



## kaotik (Oct 16, 2015)

as mentioned, most concerning is the damage they leave behind. 
they eat, crap, and rot the bud.

hope you checked that stuff over real good. my assumption is; if you missed some budworms, you likely missed some rot too (which can be devastating during cure)
i'd be breaking out the fine tooth comb


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2015)

You have to get them while trimming. This is the first year i have had those little blank s o b's. Not pleased about them at all. I don't have any in my jars...YUCK... you better dump your jars and go thru it...  Next time look for a dying fan leaf on the colas. that is where the egg was layed and the worm was hatched.. The pot looks a little dead there and that spreads if you don't get it.


----------



## DankColas (Oct 16, 2015)

Ewww

Get rid of the bud. All of it. Then clean the grow area. I'm pretty sure mold is bad for the lungs. Tuff break. My last harvest I jarred to soon and not in proper jars. Had an ok taste but it couldn't do anything for my pain. Now I got the ball jars. My next sweety is going to be sweet!


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 17, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> That's a pitfall from not properly drying before trimming... if the flowers are dry the caterpillars will leave... I've never seen them eat dry weed or hang around after the chop... they feed on living plants


 
YES! they mostly left while drying. while snipping into glass jars i noticed a couple VERY small ctplrs  still hanging in there. also noticed where there was minor bud rot , a worm still hiding deep inside. i am sure there are more. gonna spreads it out for 1 day, although hate to at 65%.the cure will be over.. there is no mold left. buds are small.  thanks


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 18, 2015)

just found a giant 1 3/4 in. long green fat worm in 1 of my young 12 in. tall plants. noticed the top 4 in., drooped, dead and when i looked closer,on my hand he appeared.  She crawled from my dry hanging bud, 10 ft. and up 30 in. table and made a new home . damn!! reads years ago, when u bring outdoor plants in , u bring the outdoors in with it. thats a 1st for me..


----------



## kaotik (Oct 18, 2015)

they're not burrowing in m8, they're hatching out.
 the momma (moth's in my area) laid her eggs on the bud as it was developing.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2015)

If you have a 2 inch worm you have two inches of worm **** too and dead leaves. You have to be diligent when you look at the bud you are harvesting, you need to keep an eye out for powdery mildew, frass and bugs and worms. I make people helping me wear their glasses, we are old though. I lost 1/3 of my colas on one plant this year. Keep your eye out..


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 18, 2015)

.

Guess I should count my blessings only having to fight the BORG! (spider mites) with my indoor grow.

thanks for the perspective... sorry for your bud loss :cry:

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks Joe, i had a few cola's so not a big loss for me. But could devastate a small grow. I am going to get cola condoms for next year!LOLOLOL  I can't be out there at dusk when the moth lays the egg, so we need to invent COLA CONDOMS!!!!!  Get on that JOe, will ya?


----------



## Kraven (Oct 19, 2015)

My suggestion is find a crop they like better and plant a few in around your OD, hopefully you can draw them away and to a different food source?


----------



## yarddog (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah that!    Fight em with kindness.  Use their never ending hunger against them!   Kraven using that noggin today!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2015)

They like CBD variety's.  No one willing to work on worm condoms?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 19, 2015)

.

ya see... guys HATE condoms period end of story!!

We don't want to think, deal, create or heaven forbid, use one if at ALL possible.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok thanks Joe, but i think there is a market. We could call them something else...I am telling you, there is money to be made.   What are the big organic farms using???


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 19, 2015)

use these http://www.target.com/p/natural-hom...a273e73a5de2&gclid=CN6T08vSz8gCFdcZgQod7NMKbQ

i feel for ya hopper


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, like those doc!  Thank you. I am doing some research now..   Thanks again.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 21, 2015)

I get them every year, and have yet to find an end all solution to keeping them away. Do diligence is the best I can say. And i don't know where you heard 65RH cure dies. I sure wouldn't be jarring anything airtight for more than a few hours that wet. Cure dies at 55RH. I don't even jar until theyre down to around 60-61 when I cut the buds off the branches. And then burp for weeks slowly drying the rest of the way. 
Every and any caterpillar left behind, missed, or just hatched will abandon ship off hangin buds before they should be jarred up. I agree with others as far as cutting out any damage and removing all the **** you see... Good luck


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 26, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> I get them every year, and have yet to find an end all solution to keeping them away. Do diligence is the best I can say. And i don't know where you heard 65RH cure dies. I sure wouldn't be jarring anything airtight for more than a few hours that wet. Cure dies at 55RH. I don't even jar until theyre down to around 60-61 when I cut the buds off the branches. And then burp for weeks slowly drying the rest of the way.
> Every and any caterpillar left behind, missed, or just hatched will abandon ship off hangin buds before they should be jarred up. I agree with others as far as cutting out any damage and removing all the **** you see... Good luck


 
thx for input.  i have always jarred between 60 and 65 rh. i did not say they would die at 65 rh.. i did not want to spread out and leave for 24 hours as these buds are not big and would dry too much, too quickly. most of my catpllrs are very small. 1/2 in. long, 1/16 to 1/32dia., have camo like coloring and blend extremely well. i have seen where they have caused mold, also see hairs or web strings left behind. NEVER have seen ****. it would be really tiny. i did have 1 HUGE bright green catpllr. never saw 1 anywhere near that size or color. 1 1/2 in. long. solid 1/8 in. dia. Anyway, how do u know when ur buds are between 60 to 61 rh. when they are still hanging??


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2015)

hey bro---many people hang their plants to dry before they trim---bugs are much easier to find on a plant hanging on a clothes line if they don't abandon ship while the plant is drying---my rule of thumb to determine time to trim is when the flowers are dry to the touch and just shy of the stem actually snapping when you bed it---trim trim trim---store and burp for final curing---best of luck---sure you can find a hygrometer on the cheap if you need to


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 26, 2015)

Yup, order some cheap hygrometers off amazon. I go by touch hanging. Once theyre feeling pretty dry, stem just shy of snapping. Then I put the branches in large airtight containers with a hygrometer in it. Leave it shut for a day and then check the RH once it settles. When it settles around 60-61, that is when I leave them shut for a day at a time burping for 5-10 mins a day. Once down to about 58 i clip the buds off the stems and do the process again as needed to keep them 56-58. Then jars and less opening. Maybe once a week or so after that. Then less, and less.  Just the way I do it. But like I said, doing it this way there arent caterpillars by the time theyre jarred.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 27, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Yup, order some cheap hygrometers off amazon. I go by touch hanging. Once theyre feeling pretty dry, stem just shy of snapping. Then I put the branches in large airtight containers with a hygrometer in it. Leave it shut for a day and then check the RH once it settles. When it settles around 60-61, that is when I leave them shut for a day at a time burping for 5-10 mins a day. Once down to about 58 i clip the buds off the stems and do the process again as needed to keep them 56-58. Then jars and less opening. Maybe once a week or so after that. Then less, and less. Just the way I do it. But like I said, doing it this way there arent caterpillars by the time theyre jarred.


 
      i have about 10 caliber 3s, for rh.ing.   so u put branches, fan leaves, buds and all in one or more mamahumper air tight container(s). i would think the fan leaves alone would through off  the actual rh of the buds.? i go by touch also. most years, i usually hang for 3 days before trim. last indoor grow,after watching m.j. show on cable, i tried trim immediately. pulling fan and mid sized leaves off by hand. i was amazed how much faster it was. i then tried this with o.d. plant. did not work nearly as well. also found that leaving branchs laying on their side,(never mind piled upon 1 another, caused sticking, glueing of leaves to buds and makes trimming take WAY more time. also i read it takes 3 days of air tight to get an accurate reading on MY cal.3s. last i found a couple catpllres deep inside center of buds. looked to be napping for winter. i do agree that hanging for a few days, they or most, prob would have abandoned ship.   always thx for ur imput.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 27, 2015)

I wet trim. How much depends on the structure of the strain/buds themselves. So i have trimmed buds on branches still. Foot and a half long at most each. Then they go into 4 and 8 quart airtight tupperwares (I just cut down the branches to fit)(Also used 5gallon buckets with lids this year, not a bad problem  ). Fill the containers about half full so they arent packed in like sardines, with the rh meter inside. Put lid on, leave lid off, back and forth like previous post. All after theyre feeling dry branch not quite snapping. My guessing usually gets them in around 62-66%, where I leave the lid off for a day if its on the high end. 

Trimmed wet hanging on branches. On branches into air tight. Off branches into air tight. Into glass burped frequently. Less and less opening. (This year I've added the bovida humidity packs to try out in the long term glass storages.)


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 29, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> I wet trim. How much depends on the structure of the strain/buds themselves. So i have trimmed buds on branches still. Foot and a half long at most each. Then they go into 4 and 8 quart airtight tupperwares (I just cut down the branches to fit)(Also used 5gallon buckets with lids this year, not a bad problem  ). Fill the containers about half full so they arent packed in like sardines, with the rh meter inside. Put lid on, leave lid off, back and forth like previous post. All after theyre feeling dry branch not quite snapping. My guessing usually gets them in around 62-66%, where I leave the lid off for a day if its on the high end.
> 
> Trimmed wet hanging on branches. On branches into air tight. Off branches into air tight. Into glass burped frequently. Less and less opening. (This year I've added the bovida humidity packs to try out in the long term glass storages.)


 
 got it. i love wet trim as well. have u tried hand plucking large and mid sized leaves yet. boy did that make it go quicker. i tried this with an o.d. plant and leaves would not let go. strings of bark would stay attached and branches would tend to snap. jut wopuld not let go. indoor cool... thanks for detail bud


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah, unless theyre yellowing off, the fans will string down the branch I've found. Usually just take a branch at a time. Station one by the compost pile gets all the fans and garbage stuff off with the fiskars. Then move to the table to trim whats left. Mojo dude


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 31, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Yeah, unless theyre yellowing off, the fans will string down the branch I've found. Usually just take a branch at a time. Station one by the compost pile gets all the fans and garbage stuff off with the fiskars. Then move to the table to trim whats left. Mojo dude


 
to be clear, my last indoor grow was when i tried plucking, pulling off by hand, fan and mid sized leaves. this REALLY cut down on trim time. LOVED IT.. only tried once, but worked GREAT.. the outdoor plant was different. stringy and would not let go. also breakage. no idea why the diff. Also like fiskers but like "bumble bee" brand also. Yellow and black colored, teflon coated, narrower blades for tight spots, finger holes. use both though. like bumbles for individual leaf removal. found at craft store.  fiskers better cutting off multiple sugar leaves at once. haircut method.   thx for imput


----------

